# hoyt alpha elite



## f4yg

I found the opposite...I've seen alot of guys put the new RKT cams on their 2011 Alpha's.. I hear alot of people hating the Spirals


----------



## iwannahoyt93

i think the spirals are awsome but they do take a little to get use to cuz the valley is short


----------



## candymaker13

U either love spirals or u hate spirals , I happen to love spirals and think they would be awesome on the alpha elite


----------



## edgerat

I have built an AlphaElite with Spirals and it was close to the perfect bow. You drop 7-8# swapping to Spirals but, it has a little longer valley, same ultra smooth draw and big speed.


----------



## Green River

Who were the pros you talked to?


----------



## 45 x

I love both my 2012 alpha elite and c/e
With the RKT 
I'd say Hoyt hit a home run with the RKT cam.


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## iwannahoyt93

tony taza


----------



## schmel_me

The pros that shoot alphas dont like spirals. They shoot fuels because they are a tick faster and have a tick less actual let off.


----------



## ABTABB

Pretty sure McCarthy won the ASA Classic with an AE with Fuel cams... 
The RKT cams have too much valley/let-off for some..


----------



## 918hoytman918

A friend of mine had a harden draw stop made for his AE last year. I been using it and it makes a huge difference. I have never shot spiro cams so I can't compare. 


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## edgerat

schmel_me said:


> The pros that shoot alphas dont like spirals. They shoot fuels because they are a tick faster and have a tick less actual let off.


I don't know Karl, the Spirals that I have tinkered with were all a good bit faster than Fuels. I know on the VE+ that I had it was a fair bit faster than all of my AEs with the same arrow, draw length, draw weight. If you are on the long end of a Fuel, like your #1 experiment, I think you get quite a bit more out of the Fuel, I just didn't have that luxury at my draw length.


----------



## schmel_me

Acutally i meant faster and less let off than RKT cams. was refering the the post above mine should have used t he quote. The spirals get a bad rap by guys who just pick up the bow and dont like it. SPIRAL DRAW LENGTH IS A HUGE FACTOR. Spirals are great for the tinkerer you can make them change the way they draw,the valley,letoff just by a twist here or there.


----------



## ArrowStar1

As soon as I hear that Hoyt is going to release a Alpha Elite with Spiral X cams I'll be placing my order.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

What is actual speed difference between VE+ with spirals and AE with fuels?


----------



## edgerat

ArrowStar1 said:


> As soon as I hear that Hoyt is going to release a Alpha Elite with Spiral X cams I'll be placing my order.


You could build your own for about half the price


----------



## BowArkie

What about AE with Z3's:thumbs_up


----------



## gud235

BowArkie said:


> What about AE with Z3's:thumbs_up


What about YES!


----------



## gaberichter

gud235 said:


> What about YES!


Yes sir!!


----------



## spiralcamer

I put Z3 Cams in my Alphaelites and it is the ultimate setup. Speed , smooth draw and accurate. I am going to put them in my Carbon Matrix when hunting season is over. Oh by the way Z3 Cams have a 65% letoff peg hole and 75%. Tunes like a dream.


----------



## rigginuts

spiralcamer said:


> I put Z3 Cams in my Alphaelites and it is the ultimate setup. Speed , smooth draw and accurate. I am going to put them in my Carbon Matrix when hunting season is over. Oh by the way Z3 Cams have a 65% letoff peg hole and 75%. Tunes like a dream.


Did you have to change strings ?


----------



## spiralcamer

Yes I had to change the string and cables. My bows were ready for a new set anyway. The nice thing about this conversion is the string and cable lengths are the same as the Hoyt Katera XL with the same cam size. If you do the conversion expect to lose around 10 pounds of draw weight.


----------



## Babyk

Use a spiral draw stop on the fuel cams to get the harder wall and drop let off is why most people still use the fuel cams


----------



## rigginuts

spiralcamer said:


> Yes I had to change the string and cables. My bows were ready for a new set anyway. The nice thing about this conversion is the string and cable lengths are the same as the Hoyt Katera XL with the same cam size. If you do the conversion expect to lose around 10 pounds of draw weight.


Thanks. I can't afford to loose 10# so I guess I will stick with the RKT cams, I like them just fine.


----------



## asa3dpro

Time the RKT's right and they are good cams. I have shot aspirants since they came out on the ultratec in the 90's. I like them, but I gave in and started playing with the AE with #1 RKT's. They hold a lot better, but I have the top cam hitting about 3/8" sooner and the letoff is close to 68%. Now, the jury is still out but I may be shooting it in FL in 2013. Bottom line is all these bows shoot well if we just shoot them.


----------



## ConflictDiamond

ABTABB said:


> Pretty sure McCarthy won the ASA Classic with an AE with Fuel cams...
> The RKT cams have too much valley/let-off for some..


A friend of mine is a Hoyt sponsored shooter and he definitely prefers the Fuel or Spirals. He likes quite a low let-off (about 62%) and the RKT's have too much for him. He actually modified and short-pinned the RKT AE he had. Didn't like it then either and went to a Contender Elite with Spirals. I, on the other hand, prefer the lo of the RKT's and shoot my AE quite well at 75% lo.


----------



## Thornearcher

Same here. My rocket cams are great.


----------

